
Global Cooling Is Here (2013) - gibsonf1
https://www.forbes.com/sites/peterferrara/2013/05/26/to-the-horror-of-global-warming-alarmists-global-cooling-is-here/#272780a24dcf
======
smt88
Flagged for being written by a non-scientist, right-wing troll who regularly
denies climate science. This kind of nonsense shouldn't be on HN.

